# VIV FLOORING



## sarahcolborn (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if lino can be used on the floor of a viv.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Of course! A viv isn't any different than using a C&C, plastic bottomed wire topped cage, etc. We use liners in our vivs here.


Aaaaand I just realized you said linoleum not liners. Well, if it's all one big piece, and possible to remove, it'd be easier to clean than if you had little squares of it. It might get cold / be more messy since it won't absorb any liquids, but, it's possible to use. If you do use linoleum be sure your hedgie's bed has plenty of blankets to snuggle in so he or she can be comfortable.


----------

